# Cargador por induccion



## inigoliz (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola, buenas tardes!
Hace poco buscando por internet encontré un circuito que me llamo la atención y me decidí a hacerlo. Se trata de un cargador de induccion (http://www.myassembly.net/2011/10/28/como-construir-un-cagador-insuctivo-o-cargador-inalambrico). Ya tengo los componentes para formar el oscilador Colpitts, ahora estoy en la parte de las bobinas. No voy a hacerlas siguiendo las características que él da ( me faltan materiales) y he decidido, mediante una página que él aporta más abajo, recalcular estas bobinas (http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm). La inductancia la introduzco, es de 58uH, el diámetro interno tambien, pero lo que no entiendo es por qué hay que introducir la longitud de la bobina. ¿Esa longitud no debería resultar d eenrrollar el alambre de cobre en la bobina? (me explico, das 10 vueltas y utilizas un alambre de 0,5 mm de diámetro, te quedaría una longitud de 5 mm)
Ésta sería mi primera pregunta.

Tampoco entiendo a qué se refiere con " capas " y con "vueltas por capa"
Si alguien con más experiencia que yo me pudiera ayudar lo agradecería mucho.

Y mi tercera duda es que tengo un hilo de alambre pero no estoy seguro de exáctamente que anchura tiene. Ronda el medio milímetro... Mi cuestión es si podría introducir el valor de AWG aproximado y calcular la bobina y aún así no siendo el valor del conductor el introducido, seguir obteniendo la inductancia deseada.
Por cierto, no consigo encontrar tiendas donde comprar componentes para realizar transformadores(placas, hilo de cobre de diferentes diámetros, por ejemplo, para este proyecto) Vivo en Madrid. Alguien podría aconsejarme donde se suelen encontrar esos componentes?

Son muchas preguntas, espero que no sean molestia.
Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

inigoliz dijo:


> La inductancia la introduzco, es de 58uH, el diámetro interno tambien, pero lo que no entiendo es por qué hay que introducir la longitud de la bobina. ¿Esa longitud no debería resultar de enrrollar el alambre de cobre en la bobina? (me explico, das 10 vueltas y utilizas un alambre de 0,5 mm de diámetro, te quedaría una longitud de 5 mm)
> Ésta sería mi primera pregunta.


 
El largo influye en la inductancia , por ejemplo si tu bobina de 10 espiras de 0,5 mm la estirás de 5 hasta 10 mm 



> Tampoco entiendo a qué se refiere con "capas" y con "vueltas por capa"
> Si alguien con más experiencia que yo me pudiera ayudar lo agradecería mucho.


 
Si con tu mismo alambre querés bobinar 100 espiras sobre los mismos 5mm de largo , entonces deberás bobinar encima (otra capa) y te quedarían 10 capas de 10 espiras cada una 




> Y mi tercera duda es que tengo un hilo de alambre pero no estoy seguro de exáctamente que anchura tiene. Ronda el medio milímetro


 
Enrollás 10 o veinte espiras juntas sobre un lápiz , medís el largo y lo dividís  y listo  




> Por cierto, no consigo encontrar tiendas donde comprar componentes para realizar transformadores (placas, hilo de cobre de diferentes diámetros, por ejemplo, para este proyecto) Vivo en Madrid. Alguien podría aconsejarme donde se suelen encontrar esos componentes?


 
Listado de proveedores


Saludos !


----------



## inigoliz (Sep 3, 2013)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros, la verdad, estas a todo!

A la hora de dar las vueltas, ¿hay que seguir algún orden? Me explico, ¿habría qué dar primero las 10 vueltas de la primera capa, despues pasar a la segunda y dar otras 10... O con dar el número de vueltas indicado en el espacio(L) indicado es suficiente?
Por cierto, con capas nos referimos a "planos horizontales, el primero de ellos con su superficie en contacto con toda la base sobre la que montas la bobina y el segundo encima del primero", no?

He estado informandome un poco acerca de bobinas pero, la verdad, tengo un poco de cacao mental entre bobinas de inducción, inductancias, Henrios, Teslas, Weber, Campos magnéticos...(sé que algunos no tendrán nada que ver entre sí, pero me gustaria aclararme, que estoy liado, es lo que tiene ser autodidacta jajaj! Y no consigo encontrar nada que lo solucione de una manera medio sencilla y clara! Si alguno tuviera idea de donde poder encontrar esa informacion, o intentara aclararme un poco !
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

A ver . . .  si en esa página da todos los datos para la construccion de la bobina , por que te compicás ?

Desarmá el yugo de algún monitor o televisor viejo y ahí tenés el alambre


----------



## miguelus (Sep 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes inigoliz

Encontrar en Madrid Hilo de Cobre barnizado para hacer Bobinas es complicado 

Únicamente he encontrado en Digital S.A en la Calle Pilar de Zaragoza, pero en carretes muy pequeños.

Otra tienda donde he podido, en alguna ocasión, encontrar algo es en Electrónica Merchan en Alcobendas.

Hilo Plateado para Bobinas, en ningún lado, cuando, lo he necesitado he tenído que recurrir a el "Viejo Truco" de pasarme por la cadena de montaje de la Empresa y pedir a alguna de las Chicas que me de un poco (me sale a Café el metro ) 

Para el cálculo de Bobinas siempre utilizo el "Mini Ring Core Calculator" está por Internet y es gratuito  

Sal U2


----------



## fvergniaud (Nov 26, 2013)

Estoy trabajando para hacer un cargador por induccion, para una tablet.

La idea es utilizar una tablet para operaciones en logisticas, si la cargamos con el conector usb comun lo unico que se ha roto es el conector por lo cual esta solución seria interesante, aunque la eficiencia de este cargador es baja ( 50% ) hace viable la operacion.

Si bien estan bastante de moda para celulares, ahora que esta definido el protocolo, a lo que he diseniado no les he podido sacar suficiente corriente para una tablet.

Lo que necesita a la salida es 5V 1,5A-2A cuando la separacion es de 1,5 cmtro.Estamos hablando de 10W aprox.

Abro el tema.

Para no empezar de cero con esto, abtenerse de explicaciones de Tesla, como funciona una bobina pancake, osciladores tipo Royer, free energy etc.etc.

Particularmente he realizado un oscilador Royer dos mosfet , operando a 100 khz y dos bobinas planas ( pancake ) en el transmisor. ( circuito muy usado para los calentadores por induccion).

Para el receptor otra pancake identica y capacitor para que sintonizado a la misma freq que el emisor para tener maxima tranferencia, un puente de diodos rapidos y filtro.

Aunque logro sacarle unos 100 mA ,la bateria se carga , superlento, pero eso es todo, en la proxima subo el circuito.

La idea es arrancar por ahi despues incorporar el corte y demas aunque esa parte la verdad no la veo problematica con un pic o un comparador se puede retroalimentar y cortar la oscilacion, ese tema no me preocupa, el tema es la transmision de energia.Eso tal cual es el protocolo Qi.

Alguno hizo algo mas de esto?.algun resultado positivo, por favor algo mas alla de prender 10 leds, no nos vallamos con pavadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2013)

Me suena que venden jota hechos con una pegatina para poner debajo de la carcasa


----------



## fvergniaud (Nov 27, 2013)

sip pero vi uno chinesco por ahi , pero aca en bananacountry { lease Argentina }, no hay nada y ahora no se puede traer tampoco, asi que lo unica que queda es hacer algo casero.
Que tampoco esta mal, hace trabajar un poco el "musculo".jaj!.

Igual vi para celu pero para tablet aun nada.

i


----------



## chepao (Nov 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver . . .  si en esa página da todos los datos para la construccion de la bobina , por que te compicás ?
> 
> Desarmá el yugo de algún monitor o televisor viejo y ahí tenés el alambre



sr. dosmetros disculpe, pero como de que medida es el diametro del alambre de los yugos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

Varía según si los bobinados están en serie o en paralelo , varía si es para 14 o para 29 pulgadas. Pero podría ser 0,8 mm.

Enrollás 20 espiras sobre un lápiz , medis y dividís por 20 

Saludos !


----------



## fvergniaud (Nov 28, 2013)

No se exactamente que cargador queres hacer porque la pagina que citaste esta suspendida, pero si es un cargado de celu, no es mucha la corriente que pasa y por la frecuencia de trabajo tampoco tenes problemas de "skin".
Yo estoy hacendo experimentos tambien con esto y estoy usando un alambre de 0,4 mm sacado de un trafo de 12v 1A.

PD: si podes subi el circuito asi lo vemos.


----------



## TULLIO (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola,si por favor alguien puede subir el circuito nuevamente, muchos lo agradecerian.


----------



## Fuentes84 (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenas a todos los electronicos/electronicas,

Tengo un nivel aceptable de electrónica, aunque cada dia aprendo cosas nuevas y me gusta informarme, diseñar circuitos, crear prototipos y llevarlos a la práctica, que es cuando realmente aprendes.

El caso es que estoy planteandome montar un cargador por induccion de las tipicas baterias de movil de 3,7 Voltios ( Li-ion o Li-po ), utilizando el integrado MAX1555 (adjunto foto del integrado), que no es mas que un integrado  que controla la carga de una celula de bateria de 3,7 voltios.







A partir de una entrada ( con una tensión entre 3,7V-7V por adaptador AC o 3,7V-6V por USB), el integrado mismo se encarga de aplicar una tensión a la bateria  y entregar una corriente constante para la carga de la bateria ( 280mA o 100mA según si usas la entrada de adaptador AC o USB)  y te indica el estado de la carga mediante la salida CHG(negado).

El caso es que quiero que la carga sea inductiva, y no encuentro información sobre el tema de carga inductiva, los elementos que hay que tener en cuenta, etc... Alguien que domine el tema puede darme 5 pincelladas sobre el tema o darme alguna referencia?


----------



## chclau (Dic 11, 2013)

fijate por aca

http://www.ti.com/ww/en/analog/wireless_power_solutions/index.shtml


----------



## palurdo (Dic 11, 2013)

En maxim y en microchip hay appnotes muy buenas que desarrollan facilmente la teoria de induccion de campos cercanos para antenas RFID pasivas, que es identica a la trasmision inductiva de energia. Por lo pronto decir que necesitas maximizar el coeficiente de induccion mutua (el sistema es un trafo en el que una parte eel nucleo es aire), y para ello ambas bobinas tienen que tener el mismo tamaño a ser posible, estar situadas en posicion paralela y centradas entre si, y para antenas sin nucleo de hierro la transferencia maxima de energia se produce cuando ambas antenas se encuentran separadas a una distancia de 1,4142*r siendo r el radio medio de ambas antenas.


----------



## Fuentes84 (Dic 11, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas, voy a empezar a informarme sobre la pagina que me ha enlazado chclau y las recomendaciones de palurdo. A ver que consigo!!!


----------



## Bertub (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola, me interesa construir un cargador inalambrico para tooodos los celulares de casa sin tener que pelear o espera mi turno de carga, no he conseguido buena informacion sobre la construccion de los mismos, alguien tiene idea o  ha visto post referido a este tema? gracias. ...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 21, 2014)

> me interesa construir un cargador inalambrico para tooodos los celulares de casa sin tener que pelear o espera mi turno de carga,



una opción fácil seria comprar mas cargadores, uno para cada uno y asi no hay pleito.

en algún lugar vi como se hace encender un led inalambricamente por inducción como ejercicio practico.

el funcionamiento es mas o menos sencillo:
http://www.informatica-hoy.com.ar/electronica-consumo-masivo/Que-son-cargadores-inalambricos.php


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2014)

Estarías en lo mismo; necesitarías n cargadores inalámbricos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola a todos , hasta onde se los telefonos celulares IFone del Apple pueden sener cargados inalanbricamente ( seguramente por un canpo magnectico alternado de alta frequenzia) , pero la eficienzia es baja, demanda mas tienpo si conparado con lo metodo convencional y ese telefono tiene que estar cercano de la base cargadora inalanbrica.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 21, 2014)

ya lo encontre para que te diviertas XD

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/wireless-led-led-inalambrico-69315/


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2014)

Cercano a la base no. Tienen que estar SOBRE LA BASE


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 21, 2014)

Creo entender que el chico se refiere al utilizar la palabra 'inalambrico' a una forma de enviar a (x)distancia la energia desde el cargador al celular, ejemplo seria enviarla utilizando un rayo laser, o infrarojo, o algo asi, pero no se ah visto, salvo en una que otra pelicula de ciencia ficcion. Y seria algo ideal, pienso.





			
				papirrin dijo:
			
		

> una opción fácil seria comprar mas cargadores, uno para cada uno y asi no hay pleito.


Es posible que si tenga un cargador para su celular pero tal ves lo que falte es un toma corriente donde enchuflar el cargador. Y es algo que se esta volviendo comun en nuestros dias, el año pasado, 2013, año de la energia, recuerdo haber visto un documental que hablaba de como los hogares se estan volviendo en 'bodegas' por asi decirlo de articulos electricos/electronicos tanto que se decia que en algunos hogares habia mas de 20 de estos, llegando incluso a 50 en una casa, desde el indespensable bombillo, pasando por la nevera, el computador, el televisor, el calentador, la podadora, la aspiradora, la sandushera, el equipo, la alarma, la arrozera, el secador, etc, y bueno los celulares, imaginas cuantos tomacorrientes se requieren en una casa asi, pensaria que uno cada metro, y supongo que este caso es algo asi y en casos, casas asi seria ideal una forma de 'enviar' la energia inalambricamente y no tener que peliar o esperar el turno para conectarse, conectar los varios aparatos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 21, 2014)

> y supongo que este caso es algo asi y en casos, casas asi seria ideal una forma de 'enviar' la energia inalambricamente y no tener que peliar o esperar el turno para conectarse, conectar los varios aparatos.



Hasta donde tengo entendido fue el sueño de Tesla, y para resumir no es por ahora posible, porque se desperdica mucha energia para "inambrilizarla"XD tendremos que esperar al Tesla version 3000


----------



## pereira91 (Abr 22, 2014)

Varios modelos de Nokia tienen esa opción de fabrica ... Y para otros se venden carcasas para hacerlo....

Creo que usaban inducción... Ademas me suena de ver algún video de alguien cargando el teléfono en la placa de inducción de la cocina de casa....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2014)

pereira91 dijo:
			
		

> Varios modelos de Nokia tienen esa opción de fabrica ... Y para otros se venden carcasas para hacerlo....
> 
> Creo que usaban inducción... Ademas me suena de ver algún video de alguien cargando el teléfono en la placa de inducción de la cocina de casa....



Bueno , en un horno de inducción quízaz ande, pero yo no tentaria eso sob riesgo de estropiar lo celular , haora adentro de  un horno de microondas.................nin en pensamento, jajajajajajajajajaajaja ( incluso ese tema ya fue aclarado aca mismo en ese foro).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bertub (Abr 22, 2014)

Estuve buscando mas info y resulta que si, es el principio de tesla, se coloca sobre el cargador y no a distancia, no era esa la idea, con una sola plataforma puedes cargar varios equipos, pero estos deben tener internamente un circuito resonante llamesmole bobina que cargue a la bateria. Algunos moviles como los de nokia traen dichos circuitos, el S4 de samsung tambien pero la gran mayoria no. Incluso viene un cartoncito con el circuito para adaptar a algunos modelos de samsung, pero como dije no es para todos. Gracias por responder


----------



## proteus7 (Abr 23, 2014)

yo he visto estos circuitos en  una pagina china dx. com


----------



## Cesar Morales Gamarra (May 12, 2014)

Quisiera saber como puedo hacer un cargador inalambrico para celulares, el diseño de ese cargador. ...


----------



## jmth (May 12, 2014)

Un cargador inalámbrico no sé, pero hace ya un tiempo se presentó un proyecto de una plancha metálica donde se dejaban caer los teléfonos y con un adaptador se conectaban a dicha plancha. No tiene mucho sentido dicho así, pero supongamos que podemos usar como un zócalo ZIF (de esos de dejar caer los integrados) para hacer algo similar. Como protección el adaptador en cuestión podría tener un diodo en el sentido conveniente con la resistencia que le sea necesaria.

No será inalámbrico pero es lo que se me ocurre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2014)

Inalámbrico incluye una bobina para el cargador y otra para el celular , lo que configura un transformador con núcleo de aire

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/wireless-led-led-inalambrico-69315/


----------



## mayeguas89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola compis, me presento soy Miguel Angel y estoy estudiando el grado en ingeniería en tecnologías industriales.
Estoy haciendo mi proyecto fin de grado sobre un cargador inductivo bidireccional para vehículos eléctricos. Me ha surgido un problema a la hora de implementar el control de los inversores en Simulink.
El cargador inductivo se alimenta con un dc bus, detrás tiene una etapa inversora para conseguir alterna a alta frecuencia, 20 kHz. En este controlador tiene que tener a la salida una onda cuadrada que me de a la entrada del primario una corriente de RMS constante. Para dar los pulsos se compara la corriente de referencia con la medida y el error se introduce en un PI que da como resultado el ángulo de desfase necesario para aplicar los pulsos. El problema lo tengo en encontrar los valores necesarios del PI y en la forma de obtener los pulsos.
He buscado unos artículos como referencia, y el control se hace con una señal triangular para los IGBT's de la primera rama del inversor y con la misma señal desfasada con la salida del PI para la segunda rama del inversor.
He probado a meter valores al PI, pero nunca obtengo la salida de referencia. 
No se si me he explicado bien, pero si alguien controla del tema y podría ayudarme estaría infinitamente agradecido.

Saludos


----------

